# Alarms over radiation from thyroid cancer patients



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alarms over radiation from thyroid cancer patients

Yikes!

http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-10-alarms-thyroid-cancer-patients.html


----------



## espresso_dreams (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny... My endo told me the regs were very "overly safe". He said once I was cleared from the hosp (w/ Geiger counter) to stay away from the cat & have someone else hold my daughter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

espresso_dreams said:


> Funny... My endo told me the regs were very "overly safe". He said once I was cleared from the hosp (w/ Geiger counter) to stay away from the cat & have someone else hold my daughter.


Hi there and welcome to the board. So, you had RAI? When you feel like posting we will all like to hear your story. Find a folder that suits you to post in.

Good old fashioned gieger counter; that's a hoot but that is the appropriate gear. My dad used to have one. He and his buddies used to look for uranium deposits out west. LOL!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I was given a special card to carry for a week after my RAIU alone. I was tempted to go somewhere just to find out if I would set off a geiger counter! Nuc medicine RN told me I was not a risk to anyone else, which I hope was true since my significant other was in town!


----------

